# Best hasbean for beginner who like caramel chocolate taste



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello. What beans would you recommend I try from hasbean that won't be too hard to dial in? I prefer chocolate, caramel flavours instead of floral, fruity flavours. Is NICARAGUA FINCA LIMONCILLO PULPED NATURAL LONGBERRY a good one to try. Was also looking at EL SALVADOR FINCA SANTA PETRONA WASHED RED BOURBON.

Thanks.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Honestly just look at the tasting notes and decide what sounds nice to you and go for it.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Honestly just look at the tasting notes and decide what sounds nice to you and go for it.


Thanks. Do you know if there is a discount code for first time buyers?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

No discount codes for HasBean unless individual beans are made available in the deals section which they do from time to time, usually 1kg bags.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tigermad said:


> Thanks. Do you know if there is a discount code for first time buyers?


Roasters usually offer discounts to those who have purchased regularly.

Keep an eye on the banners for discounts though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the search function is your friend

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26830-Caramel-caramel-caramel-wanted-!&highlight=caramel


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Post #7 in above thread (boots beat me to posting the link!)


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Going to plump for the 2 I mentioned for now, they look good. Hope they don't end up down the sink because I can't dial them in. :-(


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tigermad said:


> Thanks for the replies. Going to plump for the 2 I mentioned for now, they look good. Hope they don't end up down the sink because I can't dial them in. :-(


Start on a finer grind and then if you need to adjust go coarser - this will help you miss out humps of sweetness , as opposed to starting coarse and adjusting finer

to quote james connar wallace









"i'd say as a general rule for both start by going pretty fine witg long brew times. If it tastes dry, bitter and flat that's over extracted. From there just coursen up and shorten times until you hit the sweet spot where it all tastes amazing. "


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Start on a finer grind and then if you need to adjust go coarser - this will help you miss out humps of sweetness , as opposed to starting coarse and adjusting finer
> 
> to quote james connar wallace
> 
> ...


thanks, sounds brilliant advice as always mrboots2u. Shall I stick to 1:2 ratio with a long brew time, don't want to change too many variables.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tigermad said:


> thanks, sounds brilliant advice as always mrboots2u. Shall I stick to 1:2 ratio with a long brew time, don't want to change too many variables.


Yeah if it works for you - good starting point

this is good reading if

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

http://www.baristahustle.com/coffee-extraction-and-how-to-taste-it/


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

How long should I let the beans rest if they were roasted today? A week?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

If it's for espresso and espresso based drinks that's probably a safe bet, although a lot of has bean stuff is OK for espresso from the get go.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

5-7 days will be fine - I wouldn't stress over it tho as risky says . Will get easier to dial in after 5 days I suspect


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> unless individual beans are made available


individual beans .... That takes coffee obsession to a whole new level.







Back on topic though, I find that beans roasted with espresso in mind tend to dial in easier and hold their grind longer with out needing adjustment ... Whether this is a placebo or they are roasted darker, I don't know, but I have had more consistency from the espresso intended roasts if that helps


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks. I will be mainly using them for espresso so I will keep them in their bags and start using them the weekend.


----------

